# Monster!!!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

My buddies uncle arrowed this monster in Northern Coshocton County recently...19pt 205in gross score...This was taken on a family farm not some deer ranch...Probably the biggest buck I have ever seen!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

wow......... they don't even get that big in my dreams! haha


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

.... amazing!!!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

awesome buck! that is a serious rack!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

just awesome!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a Beast!!!:!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

nice deer congrats to your buddies uncle on a true trophy


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Very impressive!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

catfish hunter..Tell your buddies uncle very impressive buck and Congrat. One questiom Why did you memtion a family farm and not a ranch...Been watching to many outdoor channel programs....I feel 90% killed on tv are on Deer Ranches...Great Buck.....JIM......


----------



## WTRFWLR (Nov 3, 2009)

One word - WOW!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice, nice, nice deer. That is one heck of a county to have land in.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont know what I would of done if something like that walked out in front of me when I used to hunt. That is one beauty of a Buck. Tell him congrats on the deer of a life time.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

the guy that shot this buck has watched him for the last 2 years.this is probably his 4th or 5 th big buck but this one is by far the biggest.congrats.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Shoot Alan, that guys takes a at least 140 class buck every year...Or doesnt shoot any...But when you have 3 family farms that close to each other and everyone passes on the small ones, you can get big boys like that!!:!


----------



## SUTO109 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats one nice hat rack!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Real nice deer wish i could see one.

congrates to your buddies uncle.


----------

